# Pics of your smoker/pit



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

What are y'all using?


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Lyfetime baby. I will have a pic up soon!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Here you go...


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

RLwhaler said:


> Here you go...


Dude...very nice


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

What's the dog cooking in his Smokey Joe Weber?


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Whaler nice set up ! 

I'm a BGE'er


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Dick Hanks said:


> What's the dog cooking in his Smokey Joe Weber?


She photo bombed me


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

*Here's 1 of many*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=442520


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

She don't look like much, but she will cook 13 briskets at a time :brew2:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

new here


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

OK Carry, WTH is that?? Looks very interesting!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

teamfirstcast said:


> OK Carry, WTH is that?? Looks very interesting!


Same thing I was thinking. I don't know what that is, but I'm pretty sure I want one.

Where do you get the radioactive material to fuel it?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

Stainless Steel.


----------



## urdady1 (Mar 25, 2012)

double barrel made with a vogelzang stove kit and a little welding


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

My son builds these.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

RLWhaler, feel free to park that rig at my place anytime! Of course, you're going to need to work it! I'd mess up a hot dog on that!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

MarkU said:


> RLWhaler, feel free to park that rig at my place anytime! Of course, you're going to need to work it! I'd mess up a hot dog on that!


LOL! you are right,it needs to be used more often! :brew2:


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

carryyourbooks said:


> new here


I've seen only one of these and the guy really liked it,what do they call that thing?


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Both are reverse flow. The house pit and the competition pit.


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

It's a 30 year old hand me down that I had the firebox rebuilt. She can hold temp like she was brand new.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*My Smoker*

Smoker


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

The first one me and a buddy built and the second one me and my son built.


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

*Pit*

Pit


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

A few of my cookers.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

HydraSports said:


> A few of my cookers.


If y'all are ever competing around central tx lemme know,I wanna try some of that q.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

Well, I guess I am the poor boy in the crowd. When we bought out house, the seller left a very old, cheapo Brinkman upright water smoker. I took is, and did about $25 worth of modifications to it to resemble a Weber Smoky Mountain.

I can do 2 briskets or 4 pork butts at a time. What do you think of my ghetto hot rod?


----------



## fireBoy (Jul 5, 2008)

*Here's mine*

Had this one for about 5 years. Holds temp pretty dang well. Just needs a small ladder for the wife.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

Here is our pit all set-up at the American Royal Invitational in Kansas City.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't have any pictures of the entire pit. Its a 20"x40" lyfe tyme double lid with firebox, and if it lasts half as long as the two we have up at our hunting property, I will be cooking with it for a very very long time. Not to big, not to small. Perfect for the type of cooking I do.

Dad, when are you cooking again? I love those brisket trimmings....


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

gom1 said:


> If y'all are ever competing around central tx lemme know,I wanna try some of that q.


There is a deal in Gatesville that we do sometimes. I will post up if/when we head up that way again. You will certainly be welcome to grab a beer and make yourself a plate!!!!
We are always looking for someone to hang out, drink a beer and shoot the @!#$ with for a while.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Kamado Joe jr. New for me, but been cooking on a Big Green Egg for years at the duck club.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

Chase4556 said:


> I don't have any pictures of the entire pit. Its a 20"x40" lyfe tyme double lid with firebox, and if it lasts half as long as the two we have up at our hunting property, I will be cooking with it for a very very long time. Not to big, not to small. Perfect for the type of cooking I do.
> 
> Dad, when are you cooking again? I love those brisket trimmings....


Nice pic of your cookin buddies...


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Nothing fancy for sure but it sure fits my pistol when it comes to cooking outside for the family and a few friends occasionally. I'm sure most of y'all recognize the New Braunsfel smoker from Academy. 

Had it for 18 years and it has had quite a work out. Especially in the first 10 years I had it. And while we're on the subject I need some help with finding a part for it. 

It came new with a belly pan in the firebox made of cold rolled steel. When I finally burned it up I went back to Academy for a replacement. they no longer carried them in the store but they special ordered one for me. No problem. But now that one is burned up and I finally had to toss it out. I went back to Academy and that item is no longer available at all through Academy. Gone the way of the "worm bar" for those of you that remember that.

I don't want to burn the bottom out of the fire box so I'm using it sparingly until/unless I can find a belly pan for the fire box. So, if any one can put me on to that little item I'll be ever so grateful. Many thanks in advance for all leads.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

teamfirstcast said:


> OK Carry, WTH is that?? Looks very interesting!





pocjetty said:


> Same thing I was thinking. I don't know what that is, but I'm pretty sure I want one.
> 
> Where do you get the radioactive material to fuel it?


Orion cooker. Sold at bass pro shops and Amazon. You light it and forget it.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Nothing fancy for sure but it sure fits my pistol when it comes to cooking outside for the family and a few friends occasionally. I'm sure most of y'all recognize the New Braunsfel smoker from Academy.
> 
> Had it for 18 years and it has had quite a work out. Especially in the first 10 years I had it. And while we're on the subject I need some help with finding a part for it.
> 
> ...


I made a grate for my firebox using 3/8 round stock welded,it was a pita to build but it's really necessary..find some sort of grate material


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

gom1 said:


> I've seen only one of these and the guy really liked it,what do they call that thing?


http://www.amazon.com/Orion-101-Con...8&qid=1433185303&sr=8-1&keywords=orion+cooker


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Git-R-Done


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

gom1 said:


> I made a grate for my firebox using 3/8 round stock welded,it was a pita to build but it's really necessary..find some sort of grate material


^^^^This. Keep the coals off the bottom. I have a SS firebox and I still clean out the ashes, that stuff is corrosive.
My previous SS fire box lasted about 10yrs, I think it was 3/16"


----------



## mccown03 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hasty Bake









WSM 22"


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

pocjetty said:


> Same thing I was thinking. I don't know what that is, but I'm pretty sure I want one.
> 
> Where do you get the radioactive material to fuel it?


Those are unicorn horns he is using for fuel.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

*My BBQ Maker*

There sure are some might fine rigs on this thread. I can only hope to have something like some one day. Here are a few pics of mine along with my taste tester....































It gets the job done and feeds both sides of my family & friends from time to time. In the general area is where a lot of drinking goes down...I believe that goes hand in hand.


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Life Tyme pit.. Love it.. Cooks brisket/ ribs/ shoulders perfectly..


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

I built this one a couple years ago for myself. Half inch plate firebox, full length adjustable tuning plates, and will run the same temp in the cooking chamber from the firebox, all the way to the stack. Runs like a dream! :brew2: I still need to finish my trailer out, just haven't done it yet.


----------



## newtron (Jul 15, 2006)

*Fire Box Insert*



Walkin' Jack said:


> Nothing fancy for sure but it sure fits my pistol when it comes to cooking outside for the family and a few friends occasionally. I'm sure most of y'all recognize the New Braunsfel smoker from Academy.
> 
> Had it for 18 years and it has had quite a work out. Especially in the first 10 years I had it. And while we're on the subject I need some help with finding a part for it.
> 
> ...


Walkin' Jack:

Here are a couple of pictures of an insert that might work for your pit. Give me a call next week when things have settled down. I hope this will work for you.

Take Care,

Newtron


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Newton that looks like it was custom made for my pit...as indeed it was!  I'll get up with you next week when all the graduates are duly honored and the out of town guests have all gone home. I can't thank you enough. I have not used my smoker much because I didn't want to burn the bottom out of the fire pit but now I will be able to get after it in a major way. That thing should last me for the rest of my life. Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

carryyourbooks said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Orion-101-Con...8&qid=1433185303&sr=8-1&keywords=orion+cooker


New on me. Looks really interesting. The smoking seems a little weird. Have you cooked brisket? Good smoke flavor?. How big was it and how long did it take?


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

My Weber Performer and my WSM 22.5. I also have a 25 year old Modded New Braunsfels Black Diamond just don't have a pic of it right now.. Need to dig one up.










Big 12Lbs. Butt on the Weber Performer

































One of my first cooks on the WSM. 3 naked fatties (Jimmy Dean maple Sauage rubbed with a spicy cajun rub and some brined and rubbed chicken boobs.)


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> New on me. Looks really interesting. The smoking seems a little weird. Have you cooked brisket? Good smoke flavor?. How big was it and how long did it take?


I don't remember the total weight, but I can put 3 briskets in there at a time. Its just big enough to feed about 8 if you fill it up. It takes about 3 hours with a brisket on each level. I just cooked a boston butt weekend before last. It took 4.5 hours for perfection.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

First picture is my Traeger pellet smoker. Next is my Char-Griller Akorn kamado cooker. And last is my buddies' trailered pit at a cookoff a couple years ago. I can't find a more recent picture because it looks a little different now. The vertical chamber is now gone, with just a smoke stack coming from the main cooking chamber and there is a cabinet smoker on the opposite side.


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

carryyourbooks said:


> new here


 I just bought an Orion Cooker a few weeks ago. A friend told me about it. I'm not the type to feed a smoker for 12 hours, but like smoked food, so this looked like the thing for me. I've rarely seen a product with such good reviews on amazon with so many reviews. I used it for the first time on Memorial Day. I cooked a few slabs of ribs and it took 1 hour 15 minutes - tender and good smoked flavor, but could have cooked it about 15 minutes longer. I put some boneless chicken breasts on after and cooked them a little. It wasn't a problem because I was using them in gumbo. Obviously I'm still learning to use it, but I think I'll be using it to cook a turkey on Thanksgiving - 2 hours per the instructions. For those that haven't looked at the website, the coals on top cause a convection effect and foods cook faster. I bought mine at ACE Hardware because they were the lowest price.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Alright guys, what types of wood do you prefer to smoke with?

Finding BBQ wood in the savannah area can be a real pain sometimes. Plus I'm not sure what wood I should be looking for. Dad always used mesquite because we would just cut it up at the property. 

I plan on going and cutting a lot of mesquite when I'm home for christmas, but would like other options so I can keep my eyes out and have a nice pile of cooking wood.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

*Big Green Egg*

Here's mine.


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Chase4556 said:


> Alright guys, what types of wood do you prefer to smoke with?
> 
> Finding BBQ wood in the savannah area can be a real pain sometimes. Plus I'm not sure what wood I should be looking for. Dad always used mesquite because we would just cut it up at the property.
> 
> I plan on going and cutting a lot of mesquite when I'm home for christmas, but would like other options so I can keep my eyes out and have a nice pile of cooking wood.


Had to beat good ol' Post Oak.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Chase4556 said:


> Alright guys, what types of wood do you prefer to smoke with?
> 
> Finding BBQ wood in the savannah area can be a real pain sometimes. Plus I'm not sure what wood I should be looking for. Dad always used mesquite because we would just cut it up at the property.
> 
> I plan on going and cutting a lot of mesquite when I'm home for christmas, but would like other options so I can keep my eyes out and have a nice pile of cooking wood.


We only use oak, primarily because we have a good source. And, to me, oak has the cleanest purest smoke flavor. Not sure what you can find in GA. I know pork is the thing there, and lots of people like to use fruit woods when cooking pork. Maybe you can find some apple or peach wood. I do know apple wood smells absolutely fantastic when it's burning and it's supposed to impart a sweet smoke flavor to meat. My next choice would be hickory. Hard for us southern boys to find hickory, though. I'm personally not a big fan of mesquite. Its smoke flavor is too harsh in my opinion. Lots of people do like it, though.


----------



## Adam B (Feb 19, 2012)

Chase4556 said:


> Alright guys, what types of wood do you prefer to smoke with?
> 
> Finding BBQ wood in the savannah area can be a real pain sometimes. Plus I'm not sure what wood I should be looking for. Dad always used mesquite because we would just cut it up at the property.
> 
> I plan on going and cutting a lot of mesquite when I'm home for christmas, but would like other options so I can keep my eyes out and have a nice pile of cooking wood.


I always use live oak/post oak when I cook because its a nice hard wood that makes some good, long-burning coals. I always like to throw some pecan wood in with the oak because I feel like it gives it a better smoke flavor. But be careful with pecan, make sure its dry and if you have some bigger pieces with bark on them peel that bark off as it can give the smoke a bit of a rancid flavor. Never been a fan of mesquite, burns hot but makes an overpowering smoke flavor. I like to taste more meat and seasoning than just smoke


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Chase4556 said:


> Alright guys, what types of wood do you prefer to smoke with?
> 
> Finding BBQ wood in the savannah area can be a real pain sometimes. Plus I'm not sure what wood I should be looking for. Dad always used mesquite because we would just cut it up at the property.
> 
> I plan on going and cutting a lot of mesquite when I'm home for christmas, but would like other options so I can keep my eyes out and have a nice pile of cooking wood.


My favorites in no particular order are Oak, Pecan, Apple, and Cherry.. I will use Hickory every now and then as well but very rarely anymore. I get the Apple and Cherry wood from Academy.. I have unlimited access to Oak and Pecan from my family property. :dance:


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Chase4556 said:


> Alright guys, what types of wood do you prefer to smoke with?
> 
> Finding BBQ wood in the savannah area can be a real pain sometimes. Plus I'm not sure what wood I should be looking for. Dad always used mesquite because we would just cut it up at the property.
> 
> I plan on going and cutting a lot of mesquite when I'm home for christmas, but would like other options so I can keep my eyes out and have a nice pile of cooking wood.


Oak is my favorite followed by Pecan. I am starting to like mesquite again though. I don't like hickory as much as I used to.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've always tried to find oak if I didn't have mesquite. Couldn't tell you what type of oak it is that I end up with. I'm not a fan of fruit wood like apple or peach.

Usually with mesquite I will keep the fire going with charcoal, but add a few chunks of wood on top to get the smoke. Might not be the best way, as I am no BBQ master. With oak, I start the fire in the pit, but also get a fire going in the fire pit, and will just shovel more coals in as I need.

I will do my research on post oak and live oak, and maybe go find some to cut down and cut up to start seasoning. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Chase4556 said:


> Alright guys, what types of wood do you prefer to smoke with?
> 
> Finding BBQ wood in the savannah area can be a real pain sometimes. Plus I'm not sure what wood I should be looking for. Dad always used mesquite because we would just cut it up at the property.
> 
> I plan on going and cutting a lot of mesquite when I'm home for christmas, but would like other options so I can keep my eyes out and have a nice pile of cooking wood.


I use hickory and apple mostly. I have tried everything and while some are good, a 50/50 mix of hickory and apple is great.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Hijackers! I use pecan


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

I am nothing but impressed! Daymnn! You guys are serious about your cooking. I plug in my electric smoker, throw ribs on and come back in 4-5 hours. I am ashamed!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

My first choices in wood are apple and peach. Then oak then mesquite


----------



## mccown03 (Jun 19, 2013)

Chase4556 said:


> Alright guys, what types of wood do you prefer to smoke with?
> 
> Finding BBQ wood in the savannah area can be a real pain sometimes. Plus I'm not sure what wood I should be looking for. Dad always used mesquite because we would just cut it up at the property.
> 
> I plan on going and cutting a lot of mesquite when I'm home for christmas, but would like other options so I can keep my eyes out and have a nice pile of cooking wood.


Oak, pecan, mesquite, hickory and other hardwoods are good for all meats, however I only use fruit woods for chicken, fish and pork, never beef


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

Southern pride 500 and 700 

Sent from the far reaches of outerspace.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*pit*

pit after a major overhal and fresh blast n paint


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

jboehm said:


> Southern pride 500 and 700
> 
> Sent from the far reaches of outerspace.


I'm guessing you own a restaurant,BBQ joint?


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

gom1 said:


> I'm guessing you own a restaurant,BBQ joint?


I run one.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Just had this one made by a guy in angleton. 3/8 steel, 40 inch cook with 20 inch fire box.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

HydraSports said:


> A few of my cookers.


Whats the name of your restaurant?


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Here's mine

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1327705&highlight=Reverse+flow+smoker+build


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

Lots of good looking pits and food in this post.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

New one for me.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

My home built job.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

grayson said:


> I am nothing but impressed! Daymnn! You guys are serious about your cooking. I plug in my electric smoker, throw ribs on and come back in 4-5 hours. I am ashamed!


I am the same, I use a COOKSHACK with apple or pecan usually.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

*Mome*

I haven't moved mine yet from the old house to the new but here she is. It could use some blast and painting but still solid as a rock and HEAVY.

Might just sell it if anyone's interested.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

WilliamH said:


> New one for me.


Looks almost like mine, can I see a inside picture?


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*My UDS*

My UDS Smoker, cooks at 250 for almost 16 hours, with 11 pounds of charcoal.


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

*Lyfetyme for me....*

Here's my Lyfetyme 40" / 20" cooker.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Here is mine. I'm kicking the idea around of parting with it but can't make up my mind.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

redspeck said:


> Looks almost like mine, can I see a inside picture?


Some stock pictures.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Chase4556 said:


> Alright guys, what types of wood do you prefer to smoke with?
> 
> Finding BBQ wood in the savannah area can be a real pain sometimes. Plus I'm not sure what wood I should be looking for. Dad always used mesquite because we would just cut it up at the property.
> 
> I plan on going and cutting a lot of mesquite when I'm home for christmas, but would like other options so I can keep my eyes out and have a nice pile of cooking wood.


Pecan is big in Georgia. Or it was when I lived there.

When you haven't had anything to eat today, it's just better to avoid a thread like this one...


----------



## wadec2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Our biggest supporter of Matagorda County Area Go Texan builds one identical to this and donates to every year to raffle for our scholarship fund.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

For those that might remember EZ Ed's encounter with Mexico or perhaps Mexico's encounter with Ed, here's my "El Cheapo Filepo" setup for the beach. We had a lot of pits down there over the years, but the ones farthest off the sand worked best. I buy one every year, brand new.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

w_r_ranch said:


>


Sorry, Ranch, we're gonna need some more pictures of that one. I can't help it, it's the rules. Throw 'em up there..


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

LOL, I fully understand!!! What would you like to see??? Pork butts??? Pastrami??? Feral hog??? Finished venison jerky??? Stuffed japs??? How about some venison backstrap??? :rotfl:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

w_r_ranch said:


> LOL, I fully understand!!! What would you like to see??? Pork butts??? Pastrami??? Feral hog??? Finished venison jerky??? Stuffed japs??? How about some venison backstrap??? :rotfl:


 Actually, while that all looks tasty, I was really wondering about just how the firebox, or whatever you want to call it, is set up on that: I'm assuming there's grating halfway up in the box and those are just cleanout doors, or what? How do you get the wood/charcoal/whatever in there, etc.. Doors on the ends that you're trying to keep secret from us?

Interesting, clean lookin' pit; I just wanna know the bloody details..


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks Don. The rear doors drop down so you shovel the coals in through them. The primary grates are 3' above the coals. If I have a lot of meat to smoke, I add the secondary grates which are 6" beneath the primary ones.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

w_r_ranch said:


> Thanks Don. The rear doors drop down so you shovel the coals in through them. The primary grates are 3' above the coals. If I have a lot of meat to smoke, I add the secondary grates which are 6" beneath the primary ones.


 Open coals that far below the grates, or is there any deflection plates down there to just make it effectively a two-chamber smoker?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

No plates - direct heat & 3k+ pounds of thermal mass. 

You'll see pits of a similar design (direct heat) at most veteran halls thought Texas, although they are usually constructed out of concrete blocks or stone.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

w_r_ranch said:


> No plates - direct heat & 3k+ pounds of thermal mass.
> 
> You'll see pits of a similar design (direct heat) at most veteran halls thought Texas, although they are usually constructed out of concrete blocks or stone.


 I've seen them a lot, but the ones that I've really dealt with personally have a coal grate set higher than that: the doors are effectively reduced to being cleanouts.. I'm assuming that uses a heck of a lot of fuel to get it to temp?... Danged if I can figure out the lid counterweights from those pics, either.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

It's not too bad on wood most of the year. I never smoke in winter...

No counter weights, those are garage door springs (easy one handed operation).


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


>


I wondering when you'll show up!! Nice Ranch!:brew2:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

w_r_ranch said:


> It's not too bad on wood most of the year. I never smoke in winter...
> 
> No counter weights, those are garage door springs (easy one handed operation).


 I thought those were springs, but just kinda dismissed the thought, figuring they wouldn't have the travel to do what they would need to do. Shows what I get for thinking..

Nice pit, might have to build one of those someday. Have a trailer rig that I've got to put together first..


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

My buddy and I like your idea for getting coals. We have decided to build one for the each of us, just on a slightly smaller scale.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I enjoyed some fresh yard bird last night off mine.


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Nothin special but it get the job done


----------

